# 15 year old girl jailed with 20 men



## Nindoe (Nov 24, 2007)

Celebi




A 15-YEAR-old girl was put in a Brazilian jail cell with more than 20 men, and for a month was raped relentlessly and forced to have sex for food, human rights groups say.

"She was raped from day one'' at the jail in Para state, a Children and Adolescent Defence Centre (Cedeca) spokeswoman said.

The number of men in the cell varied from 20 to 34 while the girl, a robbery suspect, was there. 

"She was raped innumerable times and forced to exchange sexual relations for food,'' said Miere Cohen, the president of the Order of Brazilian Lawyers Human Rights Commission.

Media reports of the case have sparked outrage across Brazil, especially since it closely followed an earlier incident of a 23-year-old woman who was also jailed in Para state for one month together with 70 men. 

The teenager, whose identity was not disclosed, was arrested in Para state capital Abaetetuba on October 21 on suspicion of robbery and put behind bars at a local police station jailhouse until an anonymous caller tipped off the media. 

"Nobody really knows what she was charged with. She was a suspect in a robbery but police were unable to tell us which robbery. There was no formal charge,'' Ms Cohen said. 

The girl's lawyers said police at one point said they believed the suspect was not under-age. 

"Whether she was 15, 20, 50, 80 or 100 doesn't matter. A woman should not have been kept in a jail cell with men,'' Para Governor Ana Julia Carepa said.

She said she would mete out "exemplary punishment'' in the case. 

The girl, whose family is very poor, "is distraught and very afraid, but said she's able to recognise the police officers who locked her up and the detainees who raped her. She's ready to talk", the Cedeca spokeswoman said.


----------



## Denji (Nov 24, 2007)

That's just fucked. I hope somebody pays dearly for this.


----------



## Vance (Nov 24, 2007)

_This makes me sad. _


----------



## Hothien (Nov 24, 2007)

That is unbelievable. There's a reason why genders are separated in our penal system. The police had to know this would happen. Ridiculous.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 24, 2007)

Fucking cops, she's only 15 and she was gangraped. Brazil is chock full of retarded authorities, just like America. Yes, I went there.


----------



## Outlandish (Nov 24, 2007)

oh my god sex for food :| and the guards didn't do anything for a month!? fuck that...


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh, gee....somebody was hurt needlessly due to neglect of the pigs. I'm soooo surprised.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 24, 2007)

Goddamn..........


----------



## Neenah (Nov 24, 2007)

I have no words for this.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 24, 2007)

I lol'd. From the time I saw the title I thought "RAEP TIEM!" What a stupid thing to do.


----------



## Yasashiku (Nov 24, 2007)

That's really messed up........ I mean, to first off put an under aged person in jail for a suspicion, and then to put them in a cell full of the opposite sex?  Just wrong and inhumane.... disgusting.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 24, 2007)

ANBU Shishiza said:


> That's really messed up........ I mean, to first off put an under aged person in jail for a suspicion, and then to put them in a cell full of the opposite sex?  Just wrong and inhumane.... disgusting.



 This is the police we're talking about. They're grown up jocks and school yard bullies. They don't know anything about morality. They enjoy abusing people and get off on it.


----------



## Plague (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow,my heart goes out to the poor girl, WtF were the Brazilians thinking!


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 24, 2007)

Lack of intelligence.


----------



## Kira (Nov 24, 2007)

Just messed up. Worst part would be if she turned out to be innocent and didn't actually rob anyone.


----------



## Byakkö (Nov 24, 2007)

Disgusting, that's exactly why jails should be gender seperated.
And why the fuck was the girl in jail for being a robbery suspect, at age 15? 
Pathetic, the guys who raped her should be put in a cell with a bunch of horny gay serial rapists! 

I'm kidding, but still... 
They got something coming to them.


----------



## Kira (Nov 24, 2007)

In b4 stick it up her pooper.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> Lack of intelligence.



It has nothing to do with a lack of intelligence, these guys are just twisted, perverted, and sick. How could you do that to a girl relentlessy for more than a month? That must have been a nightmare for her.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 24, 2007)

That's messed up and something that never should have happened. I'm sure they must have saw this coming a mile away too. They obviously did it on purpose. They knew she'd be raped I'm sure.

Very disgusting. I feel bad that she's probably going to be tramatized for life now.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Nov 24, 2007)

let the rape begin...


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 24, 2007)

_Fuck this im goin to brazil .... *grabs his .45 and AK* _


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 24, 2007)

That is seriously messed up.... She shouldnt have paid like that.


----------



## Konoha.Green.Beast. (Nov 24, 2007)

that is brutal.


I have no words, I didn't knew brazil didn't had gender separated jails.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't need to read any further.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Nov 24, 2007)

Rape is serious business. No seriously we should kill all those bastards...


----------



## Kaiwai (Nov 24, 2007)

That's fucked up.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Nov 24, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> Fucking cops, she's only 15 and she was gangraped. Brazil is chock full of retarded authorities, just like America. Yes, I went there.



Dont diss Americans...USA > The world....

This story saddens Hemino.


----------



## Fran (Nov 24, 2007)

"Diss" 

I hope, when she coughs up some names, those prisoners who defiled her would hve their sentences doubled. Or better yet, as brazil is in such a prison shortage, be hung drawn and quartered.


----------



## Razza (Nov 24, 2007)

In after generic horrified responses.

someone didn't think the cell placement all the way through.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 24, 2007)

I thought Brazil was more...modern than that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 24, 2007)

this is just like that scene in the mummy where the wall gets sealed off from that bad dude in the end and he's trapped with like a bazillion scarabs and his torch blows out. That gives me depression.


----------



## gohan-sempai (Nov 24, 2007)

thats why this world is so fucked up. those guys need to have a little "encounter" with a HUGE gay man


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Nov 25, 2007)

i smell rape.....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 25, 2007)

Just wow. That's horrible.


----------



## Traveler (Nov 25, 2007)

The police need one nice big .


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Nov 25, 2007)

Hemino Hyuuga said:


> *Dont diss Americans...USA > The world....*



Funniest thing I read in weeks


----------



## buff cat (Nov 25, 2007)

god damn fuckers.  I hope they get cut all over their body while very acidic and strange things get poured into their cuts.  Then I hope they all get shot in the kneecaps and left in Siberia.  then stomp their throat.
Seriously, what the hell.  Nothing can justify that.


----------



## Moonshine (Nov 25, 2007)

This is very sick. I feel really bad for her. She is only 15 and is probably scarred for life now.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh damn... I should hear a law suit...


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 25, 2007)

Now we know why the sexes are seperated in jail.

I bet the cops did it on purpose. Throwing a 15 year old girl to a bunch of deprived, desperate and horny criminals is just asking for gang rape.


----------



## adevilinthedark (Nov 25, 2007)

I hope they have a fun stay in hell. Cuz either way they're gonna die.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 25, 2007)

Thats sick.These damn countries don't know what to do with themselves....always something disturbing goin on in them....


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 25, 2007)

What the hell? Why in the world would they put her in there with all of them especially since she was just a suspect for some robbery they couldn't even really figure out the specifics of. Ugh, I hope the people she can identify get punished, severely.


----------



## dreams lie (Nov 25, 2007)

_


			
				What I thought when I looked at title said:
			
		


			Our generation has an interesting frame of mind, the first thing you thought of had to be jail rape...
		
Click to expand...

_Then I read the thread and laughed when I learned she was raped.  It's nothing a funny matter, but haha.


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Nov 25, 2007)

*MAYBE NOW SHE'LL LEARN.*​


----------



## Jackal (Nov 25, 2007)

thats horrible. brazillian gaurds are dumb as hell. i bet you 20$ they joined in on it too


----------



## Cecil (Nov 25, 2007)

What is with people today! Damn, we can't god damn think for crying out loud! That poor     .


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Nov 25, 2007)

yea, the guards were probably first in line. >_>


----------



## Ultimate Itachi (Nov 25, 2007)

*WTF?!* What the hell has the world come to. Scratch that. The world IS hell. THis is even worse 4 me because my mother was gangraped so I know every little detail. This is just psychotic.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 25, 2007)

Byakk? said:


> Disgusting, *that's exactly why jails should be gender seperated.*
> And why the fuck was the girl in jail for being a robbery suspect, at age 15?
> Pathetic, the guys who raped her should be put in a cell with a bunch of horny gay serial rapists!
> 
> ...



They are.

In the US anyway.


----------



## RoomBurnerZ (Nov 25, 2007)

This is just downright sick....


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 25, 2007)

Fuck, i feel sorry for thr girl


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 25, 2007)

She's probably going to need therapy, poor girl.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Nov 25, 2007)

Stupid prison guards they probably raped her first then put her in there so they could rape her it makes me sick


----------



## Prowler (Nov 25, 2007)

*This world is getting fucked up!!!*


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 25, 2007)

...the hell? 

And she isn't even convicted yet!

That's just downright inhumane and disgusting.


----------



## Art of Run (Nov 25, 2007)

Look at it this way, if she did steal, she never will again.


----------



## chibi_akuma (Nov 25, 2007)

This is just sick.


----------



## Homura (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't have words which explains what I'm feeling right now after reading this...

All I have to say what the fuck were the police thinking? Was this part of her punishment? Being raped by men probably twice her age and older every day for the past month. It's obvious the idea of placing her or even constructing a Juvenial Hall never even crossed their minds...


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow.

Really she's going to be fucked up for life now, I knew this was the case when I read the title of the thread, those men should be lynched.


----------



## impersonal (Nov 25, 2007)

Konoha.Green.Beast. said:


> that is brutal.
> 
> 
> I have no words, I didn't knew brazil didn't had gender separated jails.



The problem is rather that brazil have a few criminal cops. I suppose that in most cases, they don't leave a young girl in a jail full of criminals. Otherwise, stories like this one would happen on a hourly basis.


----------



## cold drinks (Nov 25, 2007)

at least give her a seperate room


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Nov 25, 2007)

This makes me angry honestly.



super cold said:


> at least give her a seperate room



Agreed


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Nov 25, 2007)

Assholes....


----------



## element_fighter (Nov 25, 2007)

That's disgusting, completly outraged at this, the police there need a


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow....What is those cops actually think of?

There is female prison for a reason.


----------



## Lullebulle (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow. They need to be slapped. Multiple times. With a knife.


----------



## -Deidara- (Nov 25, 2007)

thats what happens when you put a girl, in a jail with men, who have been waiting for a girl, like forever.

im not surprised.


----------



## SoMe1InSaNe (Nov 25, 2007)

Sex....for f00d....Damn Asstards...


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 25, 2007)

Jesus Christ


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 25, 2007)

There is no excuse for that, and there's no getting around it. That was as cut- and-dry a human rights violation as any I've heard of.



Makenshi said:


> oh my god sex for food :| and the guards didn't do anything for a month!? fuck that...



Fuckin' guards were probably in on it, too. Why else would they set some poor woman up as a virtual sex slave?


----------



## Fojos (Nov 25, 2007)

Obsidan said:


> It has nothing to do with a lack of intelligence, these guys are just twisted, perverted, and sick. How could you do that to a girl relentlessy for more than a month? That must have been a nightmare for her.



You know, there's a reason they are in prison in the first place.


----------



## Hoshigaki (Nov 25, 2007)

stupid brasilians


----------



## Birkin (Nov 25, 2007)

Am I the only one who cackled maniacly at this?


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 25, 2007)

Birkin said:


> Am I the only one who cackled maniacly at this?



 Are you joking? I can't believe someone with a high post count and a green rep bar is that big a troll so I assume you're joking.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 25, 2007)

I actually ain't joking. The thread title really threw me off.

It's serious business yes, but remember she isn't exactly innocent.


----------



## Edo (Nov 25, 2007)

First Saudi Arabia and then Brazil...who's next??


----------



## Gunners (Nov 25, 2007)

What I find funny is similar and worse things happen all the time but people don't kick up the same fuss.

She commited a crime, possibly, and was placed in jail for it and raped. The crime she commited was not that serious is the grand scheme of things and she was raped in prison. Many people get put in prison and raped over petty crimes.

The case is serious, just not rare it is a problem that occurs all the time.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 25, 2007)

Jio said:


> What I find funny is similar and worse things happen all the time but people don't kick up the same fuss.
> 
> She commited a crime, possibly, and was placed in jail for it and raped. The crime she commited was not that serious is the grand scheme of things and she was raped in prison. Many people get put in prison and raped over petty crimes.
> 
> The case is serious, just not rare it is a problem that occurs all the time.


In jail with 20 men, guess how many times she must've been raped and she was *15 *years old....


----------



## Jaculus (Nov 25, 2007)

That fucking sucks.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow that's fucked up.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 25, 2007)

> In jail with 20 men, guess how many times she must've been raped and she was 15 years old....


The problem isn't with genders it is with the type of people. She could have been placed with 20 men who in general weren't trashy bastards and they probably wouldn't have raped her. If a 19 year old boy was placed in that prison a similar thing would have probably happened.

The big issue to me isn't gender and age, it's the type of people you are mixing together.


----------



## Journey (Nov 25, 2007)

This is sad.
Even if she is a robber, she shouldn't be put in jail at 15 years of age; and definetly not with men.


----------



## Kyousuke (Nov 25, 2007)

1 month full of sex for food is just plain wrong.... and not to mention she was only 15......
that is just SAD!


----------



## Sirah (Nov 25, 2007)

Hemino Hyuuga said:


> Dont diss Americans...USA > The world....
> 
> This story saddens Hemino.



I only found 1 thing to lol about here ^
im only saying: this is so true 
and usa sucks even more then brazil XD


----------



## Journey (Nov 25, 2007)

Jio said:


> The problem isn't with genders it is with the type of people. She could have been placed with 20 men who in general weren't trashy bastards and they probably wouldn't have raped her. If a 19 year old boy was placed in that prison a similar thing would have probably happened.
> 
> The big issue to me isn't gender and age, it's the type of people you are mixing together.



That's also very true.


----------



## tinhamodic (Nov 25, 2007)

I hope someone's head'll roll for this.


----------



## TorQz (Nov 25, 2007)

that is disgusting....those men should die and burn in hell. The police officers should die n go to hell too


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> Lack of intelligence.



Just like some retards on this thread

Poor girl was treated so badly, and these countries call themselves civilised


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow thats raptastic ... 
*cough* 
*silence* 
I mean horrible


----------



## Nikky (Nov 25, 2007)

Who the hell is so retarded to do that!?!?!?!?
I feel sorry for her,
she must be pretty messed up and think badly of the world now.
First,
I hope that the 20 men die and burn in hell and get tortured forever more by satan himself!
Second,
The cops saw it coming.
So why do it?
Cuz they hav no life.
They probly recorded it and watch every night,
popping boners over it.XP
That is just...
I just pray for that girl to be alright and I hope she'll recover.
And I hav another issue!
WHO THE HELL PUTS A ROBBERY SUSPECT IN JAIL?
No wait,
let me rephrase,
WHO THE HELL PUTS A 15 YEAR OLD ROBBERY SUSPECT IN JAIL WITH MEN TWICE AS OLD AS HER!?
God I swear,
did these people drop outa middle school or something?
Theres Juvie for a reason and if there aint,
put her in a different cell!
It just shows how screwed up this world became.
Well thats all I have to say for now.
God bless that girl.


----------



## Way-Man (Nov 25, 2007)

Forgive me for sounding arrogant, but this would have never happened in America (unless of course the girl happened to be black)


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Nov 25, 2007)

That is fucked in so many ways.....(no pun intended)


----------



## Sirah (Nov 25, 2007)

nWo said:


> Forgive me for sounding arrogant, but this would have never happened in America (unless of course the girl happened to be black)



this is so true


----------



## Kamina (Nov 25, 2007)

Poor Girl, he parents much be horrified.


----------



## Kira (Nov 25, 2007)

Art of Run said:


> Look at it this way, if she did steal, she never will again.


Very interesting point of view I lol'd because this post is full of win.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 25, 2007)

That's just horrible. Why the fuck would they do that to a fifteen year old girl?


----------



## Dark Angel (Nov 25, 2007)

worthless guards just sitting on their asses and not doing anything about was the problem


----------



## hooty mc hoot (Nov 25, 2007)

rape time for her 20 times a day or more


----------



## scottlw (Nov 25, 2007)

i bet she becomes a slut when she gets older no offense

but after having 20 guys in a day she will either never wanna be with anouther guy or want all the guys she can get


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 25, 2007)

scottlw said:


> i bet she becomes a slut when she gets older no offense
> 
> but after having 20 guys in a day she will either never wanna be with anouther guy or want all the guys she can get



Do you really think all the guys did it? I strongly doubt it. Some of them might have even been opposed to it, but unable to act in that kind of environment.


----------



## Auraya (Nov 25, 2007)

Thats awful. It shouldn't have been allowed to happen


----------



## Levithian (Nov 25, 2007)

Nindoe said:


> Epic song about the lameness of PS3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Its a sick sad world sometimes...*


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 25, 2007)

ok i'm going extreme on this.... people will not like this but...
death is too good for those guys... really
the guys who put her there will have a discharge.... no jail, no nothing...
the rapists more years in jail...
oh yeah they're totally paying for what they did...


----------



## scottlw (Nov 25, 2007)

i think all of them did it....


----------



## fghj (Nov 25, 2007)

Finally equal rights for women!


----------



## kulgan18 (Nov 25, 2007)

This is a worldwide problem with jails being overcrowded and the public in general dont giving a fuck.
Every time we talk about jail rape some morons comes with the arguement, "Hey is prison if you dont want the punishment dont do the crime"

When i watched this on the news i remembered wait a fucking second, isnt that what normally happens to a "new guy" in jail?. I mean who are we trying to kid here, if the girl was a young guy with a girly looking face. It would have gotten the same treatment. Raped constantly.
You should not have 20 people jailed together like that period.

You should just read the stories...Apparently there are more men getting raped in jail than women in the US. Just consider the countries where they dont spend a dime on jails. Like brazil...

EDIT: this may sounds harsh, but is there even outrage at all the men which are getting raped in prison?.
I bet people dont give a darn...


----------



## Dementia (Nov 25, 2007)

Poor little bitch. Some people are really rotten. What the police was thinking? There is a reason why there are separate prisons for men and women. That's just immoral.


----------



## scottlw (Nov 25, 2007)

maybe they could have put her in anouther cell by her self but the gaurds wanted to see some prison sex so they put her in with those 20 guys


----------



## Silver Reflection (Nov 25, 2007)

I hope karma comes and bites those guards in the ass.

Poor girl.


----------



## kulgan18 (Nov 25, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> In jail with 20 men, guess how many times she must've been raped and she was *15 *years old....



Hmm yea, but like he said this happens in jail all the time.

Is common practice for underage boys to get jailed with adults. But am thinking people never heard of those things, or dont give a darn.

Is a sad reality which people dont want to hear about.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2007)

Are they not watching the people in the cells. How does that get by for so long? Why aren't there men and women's cells?


----------



## NSB (Nov 25, 2007)

Every prisoner, and guard who was involved in this deserves to be hung upside-down, by thier toes, over a fire, naked.  That is the foulest thing I have ever heard someone had done.  Even worse then that guy who raped and killed like 20 women back in 94...


----------



## Sirah (Nov 25, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Are they not watching the people in the cells. How does that get by for so long? Why aren't there men and women's cells?



maybe some of the man where guarding so they didnt see her geting rape'd
like a formation or something


----------



## Fable (Zaru dupe) (Nov 25, 2007)

AntiChrist said:


> That's just horrible. Why the fuck would they do that to a fifteen year old girl?



Because they're horny criminals?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2007)

Fable said:


> Because they're horny criminals?



They don't even need to do it cause they are horny, even gay people would rape a woman if they're like that in the head, same goes for straight guys with guys. They do it for the control.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Nov 25, 2007)

That's terrible. I hope something bad happens to all the sick bastards who hurt her.


----------



## Kira (Nov 25, 2007)

kulgan18 said:


> This is a worldwide problem with jails being overcrowded and the public in general dont giving a fuck.
> Every time we talk about jail rape some morons comes with the arguement, "Hey is prison if you dont want the punishment dont do the crime"
> 
> When i watched this on the news i remembered wait a fucking second, isnt that what normally happens to a "new guy" in jail?. I mean who are we trying to kid here, if the girl was a young guy with a girly looking face. It would have gotten the same treatment. Raped constantly.
> ...


I agree. It seems that people only care when women get raped. While what happened to that girl is aweful, this happens alot and we should feel for all those who get raped/gang raped in prison regardless of gender.


----------



## xpeed (Nov 25, 2007)

Castrate all the fuckers that raped her and the cops that put her in there.  Fucking disgusting.


----------



## ~rocka (Nov 25, 2007)

That just makes me sad


----------



## -Deidara- (Nov 25, 2007)

can she even walk anymore?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 25, 2007)

wow.I am speechless


----------



## Fan o Flight (Nov 25, 2007)

nWo said:


> Forgive me for sounding arrogant, but this would have never happened in America (unless of course the girl happened to be black)



You got that right. These cops are getting worse. Shooting black people 20 times. Even if they robbed someone you shouldnt do that to anyone. God please bless her.


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 25, 2007)

that is fucking disgusting. why the fuck would they put a 15 year old girl into a prison with men.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 25, 2007)

Thats fucked reminds me a hentai lol


----------



## Zinja (Nov 25, 2007)

Humanity sickens me sometimes.


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 25, 2007)

WTF....that is so fuckin messed up


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Nov 25, 2007)

MuNaZ said:


> ok i'm going extreme on this.... people will not like this but...
> death is too good for those guys... really
> the guys who put her there will have a discharge.... no jail, no nothing...
> the rapists more years in jail...
> oh yeah they're totally paying for what they did...



Wow. You're a sick fuck.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Nov 25, 2007)

Those cops are really fucked up. What just happened is the main reason why male and female inmates are separated in the first place. I pity the girl who had to put up with the atrocities of the inmates. 

Other than that I condemn the f'n cops for not letting the whole thing slip for one damn month. They ought to be behind bars and bond with the inmates.


----------



## Goom (Nov 25, 2007)

brazilian police i hate to say are very corrupt.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 26, 2007)

Every single one of those men, and the cops, that touched her, needs to be slowly emasculated with a very rusty saw while they are forcefully fed faeces through a tube to their mouths.... while awake.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Nov 26, 2007)

that is some fucked up shit dam


----------



## Fojos (Nov 26, 2007)

kulgan18 said:


> EDIT: this may sounds harsh, but is there even outrage at all the men which are getting raped in prison?.
> I bet people dont give a darn...



Agreed. Young men & boys are being raped in prisons everyday. But because it's a guy people don't give a darn.


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2007)

That is seriously beyond comprehension in the degree of how fucked up that child's situation was. The sheer amount of times from those men she was raped by is just saddening.

Hopefully she'll have some justice.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 26, 2007)

Hope she didnt drop the soap 

Seriously though, thats some fucked up shit there.


----------



## Cirus (Nov 26, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> Fucking cops, she's only 15 and she was gangraped. Brazil is chock full of retarded authorities, just like America. Yes, I went there.


That may be true, but at least here in America we keep men and women seperated when put into correctional institutions.


----------



## xpeed (Nov 26, 2007)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Do you really think all the guys did it? I strongly doubt it. Some of them might have even been opposed to it, but unable to act in that kind of environment.



Obviously you never been to Brazil.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Nov 26, 2007)

xpeed said:


> Obviously you never been to Brazil.



All brazilian men are rapists?


----------



## Sirah (Nov 26, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Thats fucked reminds me a hentai lol



this is the best thing someone said on this topic


----------



## -Deidara- (Nov 26, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Thats fucked reminds me a hentai lol



reminds me of bible black.
hmm, even the guards must of helped.


----------



## tinhamodic (Nov 26, 2007)

Could the cops that have put her in there meant it as a 'punishment', like a deterrent for her not to commit crimes anymore. Granted it's a F'd up way to do it but why else would they put her in there? It's totally senseless otherwise.


----------



## urotsukidoji (Nov 26, 2007)

Yep another fucked up story that we hear about, the world is a sick place.. ful of dumb fucks, the police and teh prisoners sld get raped in a gay prison by a bunch of gay fuckers. 15 yr old kid in jail.. hmm i wonder will anyone trully fry for this.. doubt it..


----------



## M E L O D Y (Nov 26, 2007)

messed up. I pity her.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Nov 26, 2007)

What the fuck?

And who's bright idea was it to put her there in the first place.


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 26, 2007)

Omg, poor girl


----------



## Saria19 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok... This is just sick! What kind of idiots comprise that police force? Moreover, was she really a suspect or just someone the officers thought it would be fun to play with?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 27, 2007)

how does this even happen in the first place? brazil has such a retarded police system evidently


----------



## chocy (Nov 27, 2007)

That's just sick how could the police even let this happen in the first place.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Nov 27, 2007)

For those who say women are physically superior to men. HA! If it was a guy in jail with 20 women, it would be up to him whether he gets gang raped or not. sorry for the little girl though


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 27, 2007)

Utterly disgusting. What were the authorities thinking by placing her within a cell with men?


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 27, 2007)

Marco said:


> For those who say women are physically superior to men. HA! If it was a guy in jail with 20 women, it would be up to him whether he gets gang raped or not. sorry for the little girl though



 I don't recall that anybody around here has ever come to the conclusion that women are physically stronger to men..you may be mistaking a common humanist standpoint on equality as meaning physically equal, but that ethic refers to rights of humans, not strength.

 Also, I am a big, strong guy but twenty women at once could kick my ass because of the sheer numbers.


----------



## Shadow Shinobi (Nov 27, 2007)

wtf is wrong with the police there??


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 27, 2007)

all i can say is those men got pu**y instead off male a$$

but all jokes aside i smell a big claim coming in for her


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 27, 2007)

retarted police


----------



## Satsuki (Nov 27, 2007)

That poor girl. :[


----------



## master bruce (Nov 27, 2007)

dude I can't imagine what all they did to her and how many times a day she was raped by 20-30 guys everyday.
her parents should get a good lawyer and wait to make them pay, through the pockets.


they should throw all the rapists in real jail and let them see what its like.

this whole story makes me sick, dude.


----------



## Jurrit (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, this is just Sick =S


----------



## Noitora (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm disgusted, utterly disgusted with the lack of consideration taken in this investigation, as well as poor care of a teenager put in such a situation. I can not put into words, how the human race disappoints me at some points in time and locations.

It really does get you thinking how the world can be run within places you rarely think about twice, or even once.


----------



## Sura (Nov 27, 2007)

Well,I just wish the same thing to those 'humans' who closed that child into that cell...


----------



## aznbeliever (Nov 27, 2007)

Omg, This is terrifying.
Stupid people in this world, dont no the innocences of a child. This is down right wrong. Im soo upset


----------



## Mang-Kun (Nov 28, 2007)

ANBU Shishiza said:


> That's really messed up........ I mean, to first off put an under aged person in jail for a suspicion, and then *to put her in a cell full of the opposite sex?*  Just wrong and inhumane.... disgusting.



That's the main problem and this is totally fucked up. =_="


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 28, 2007)

whos bright idea was it to jail a woman with a group of men?


----------



## xpeed (Nov 30, 2007)

Hahah Fojos.  You are an ignorant asshole by giving me a negative rep saying I'm racist for my remark?  I said, *"Obviously you never been to Brazil." *Where in the fuck does it mention anything about me being racist in that remark?  Also, you're a fucking idiot for saying I'm racist because simply.  I've lived in Brazil for a while and I know how fucked up it is over there.  So thank you, I win, you lose, grow the fuck up and let it go.  It's okay.


----------



## Valtieri (Nov 30, 2007)

All the guys who took part in her suffereing should be locked up for life, that includes the police that put her in there with them. fucking idiots.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Nov 30, 2007)

That is DISGUSTING. I would never even dream of that happening anywhere.  Also, who the hell would put a female is a cell with men? Police, that's who. Idiots.


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Nov 30, 2007)

Le Pyro said:


> All the guys who took part in her suffereing should be locked up for life, that includes the police that put her in there with them.     ing idiots.



no no, jail for life would STILL be too merciful...they should be castrated with the worst possible way...with a wooden spork! (and no pain killers) it stops them from doing it again and teaches them a lesson!

every single r@pist in the world should get castrated, stops them from doing it ever again.


----------



## Kanae (Nov 30, 2007)

Whoever took the idiotic decision of putting her in jail with 20 man, should be locked and judged along with the sick bastards who did such a thing to her. This is sick, and could have been avoided so easily if only whoever put her in that cell would have had half of a brain


----------



## amanojack (Nov 30, 2007)

Those who did this deserve to die .

God bless that poor girl.


----------



## Masaki (Nov 30, 2007)

And what did they think was going to happen?


----------



## BrojoJojo (Nov 30, 2007)

FUCKIN RENT-A-BACON!


----------



## Blix (Nov 30, 2007)

I feel terribly sorry for her. The guards should have opened a private cell for her.


----------



## Legendary_Toad_Sage (Dec 1, 2007)

In Brasil they talk about the police like they are monsters....and now I see why.


----------



## Houkou Ookami (Dec 1, 2007)

This is so sick..  They must have realized what was going to happen, so why would they do such a thing?  The minds of those policemen are very messed up, indeed.  It really would not have been to hard to arrange for a private cell or something.  No one should have to go though something like what happened to this girl.  I feel so sorry for her...​


----------



## Suna No Shukaku (Dec 1, 2007)

This is why it tells us in the Bible to protect women and to keep them under guidance. This kind of thing is liable to happen if we get too femenistic. 
My heart goes out to the girl. I don't even want to think of the psychological damage or the emotional trauma that comes from this, let alone the STDs. Men-start acting like your gender and show some damn chivilry, protect these women.


----------



## Hothien (Dec 1, 2007)

DrkFire said:


> This is why it tells us in the Bible to protect women and to keep them under guidance. This kind of thing is liable to happen if we get too femenistic.



What? No. Just no.


----------



## Suna No Shukaku (Dec 1, 2007)

So you believe some chick can hold her own like a man in the middle of a prison?


----------



## Hothien (Dec 1, 2007)

DrkFire said:


> So you believe some chick can hold her own like a man in the middle of a prison?



Since when does the feminist movement declare that women should be jailed with men?


----------



## Suna No Shukaku (Dec 1, 2007)

Seperate but equal is unconstitutional in the United States. This movement was driven by the African American leaders, who were copied in style by the Feminist leaders of the period.

I'm just saying...


----------



## Hothien (Dec 1, 2007)

DrkFire said:


> Seperate but equal is unconstitutional in the United States. This movement was driven by the African American leaders, who were copied in style by the Feminist leaders of the period.
> 
> I'm just saying...



That's like stating that separation by gender of bathrooms is "separate but equal", and thus unconstitutional.


----------



## Suna No Shukaku (Dec 1, 2007)

It is. Can you prove it's unconstitutional to share public bathrooms?


----------



## Hothien (Dec 1, 2007)

DrkFire said:


> It is. Can you prove it's unconstitutional to share public bathrooms?



There are some common sense applications where separation by gender is appropriate, and an unmonitored jail cell is one of them.

Bathrooms are another.


----------



## Suna No Shukaku (Dec 1, 2007)

Why? Women are equal to men. They should have the same rights and get the same treatment, without any special protection or segregation. Is that so bad? That women are treated the same? Do you mean to say that women are weaker than men?


----------



## Hothien (Dec 1, 2007)

DrkFire said:


> Why? Women are equal to men. They should have the same rights and get the same treatment, without any special protection or segregation. Is that so bad? That women are treated the same? Do you mean to say that women are weaker than men?





I think you're missing the point.

For one thing, prison and jail often have violent offenders, sometimes sex offenders. Does it make sense to put women in next to sex offenders in a lightly monitored room?


----------



## Suna No Shukaku (Dec 1, 2007)

Don't worry, I'm playing devils advocate. It's cool, I agree with you.

Back to playing along:

Seperate but equal is not constitutional, so seperation based off of gender is not constitutional. Is there a flaw in that logic?

And how can you be so discrimatory against women? What if I think guys with brown hair can't defend themselves in prison? Should they be exempt as well?


----------



## Hothien (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok, lets look at it this way:

Jail cells and prison cells have toilets that are visible to the other people in the cell. Is it right to ask that a woman defecate and urinate in sight of men, or vice versa?


----------



## Suna No Shukaku (Dec 1, 2007)

They have the right and the option to look away or close their eyes if they personally find it immoral. After all, humans are simply mammals that are "culturally evolved".

And women would not have the right to be seperated from men just because they are women. That's sexist and demeaning.


----------



## Hothien (Dec 1, 2007)

DrkFire said:


> They have the right and the option to look away or close their eyes if they personally find it immoral. After all, humans are simply mammals that are "culturally evolved".



Note that we're talking about criminals here.



> And women would not have the right to be seperated from men just because they are women. That's sexist and demeaning.



Our culture has a strong history of separating nude people in a semi-public sense, like dressing rooms, bathrooms and, prisons. This is no different.


----------



## Suna No Shukaku (Dec 1, 2007)

Our country also has a history of enslaving Africans, shooting Mexicans, and deporting Muslims. Generalities in history are invalid.

And the girl was accused as a criminal as well. So what's the problem?


----------



## Hothien (Dec 1, 2007)

DrkFire said:


> Our country also has a history of enslaving Africans, shooting Mexicans, and deporting Muslims. Generalities in history are invalid.
> 
> And the girl was accused as a criminal as well. So what's the problem?



Your devil's advocate arguments are getting annoying.

I'm personally annoyed by our culture's current aversion to skin and sexuality, but, as long as the status quo remains, separation of prisoners based on gender is to protect the propriety of both.

Note that we're not separating them for the benefit of the women alone: many men would be embarrassed to defecate or urinate in sight of a woman that is a stranger, more so than a man in the cell.


----------



## Suna No Shukaku (Dec 1, 2007)

It's not constitutional to seperate them though.

So what can you do? Only seperate women when it benefits them? That's not fair to men. That seems to be a sexist concept.

So technically, the status quo is unconstitutional. And it needs to change.


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Dec 1, 2007)

DrkFire said:


> Our country also has a history of enslaving Africans, shooting Mexicans, and deporting Muslims. Generalities in history are invalid.
> 
> And the girl was accused as a criminal as well. So what's the problem?



The country also has a history of treating women as second class citizens, paying them less for equal work, and denying them employment based on gender.  You forgot a few things.

The girl was _accused_, but no charges filed.  She was forced to have sex that she did not want. She is also from a poor family and has discovered that she can no longer safely inhabit her own body.  The individuals entrusted by society to protect the weaker members instead put her in harm's way.  Are you inferring that a young girl who has not been convicted of any crime still deserves a punishment of rape and sexual violence?

Your arguments are weak as far as playing devil's advocate.  You lack the skill and knowledge to do it well and, as another poster has already stated, it comes off as just annoying.  Do your homework and form your arguments better.  Oh, and those enslaved Africans, deported Muslims, and gunshot victim Mexicans - applying population averages, at least half of them should be women, shouldn't they??


----------



## Suna No Shukaku (Dec 1, 2007)

You're arguement is nothing more than emotional appeal. It sounds as though you believe the constitution does not matter.

And the girl was accused, true. But so were the other men in the cell, correct?

And yeah-half of them are women. And the sky is blue. 

^ The above two statements did not change the arguement whatsoever.


----------



## Hothien (Dec 1, 2007)

DrkFire said:


> It's not constitutional to seperate them though.
> 
> So what can you do? Only seperate women when it benefits them? That's not fair to men. That seems to be a sexist concept.
> 
> So technically, the status quo is unconstitutional. And it needs to change.



Not exactly. The equal protection clause would only apply liberally here.



If it can be determined that there is an "important government interest" in segregating the sexes, and it withstands scrutiny, then the equal protection clause does not apply.


----------



## Suna No Shukaku (Dec 1, 2007)

But there is. If women are given "seperate but equal" punishments, then they are above men and the facilities that men get. That is unconstitutional.

 It protects and preserves a Supreme Court Decision, and in doing so protects the Constitution. I'd say that's a government intrest.


----------



## Hothien (Dec 1, 2007)

DrkFire said:


> But there is. If women are given "seperate but equal" punishments, then they are above men and the facilities that men get. That is unconstitutional.
> 
> It protects and preserves a Supreme Court Decision, and in doing so protects the Constitution. I'd say that's a government intrest.



You got it backwards, what I was stating that if there was a very strong, reasonable justification for the segregation, then it would be allowed.


----------



## Suna No Shukaku (Dec 1, 2007)

So the proof you provide is an emotional arguement? The constitution doesn't care how you feel.


----------



## Hothien (Dec 1, 2007)

DrkFire said:


> So the proof you provide is an emotional arguement? The constitution doesn't care how you feel.



But, its a judge that makes the decisions, and determines if they are reasonable or not, not the constitution. The judge provides the real-life conduit to interpret the constitution.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Dec 1, 2007)

Well time for payback.


----------



## Suna No Shukaku (Dec 1, 2007)

I've noticed that the majority of judges are men. Is it not plausable that it may be a sexist group in general?

Also, is it possible that a judge could make an error in what is right or wrong for the country? 

Furthermore, the judges are there to interpret the constitution, I agree there. The constitution tells us not that "seperate but equal" is unconstitutional. So it should be abided by. Is it fair that some person I didn't even elect gets to decide what is fair for me based off of his own personal bias and experiences?


----------



## Hothien (Dec 1, 2007)

DrkFire said:


> I've noticed that the majority of judges are men. Is it not plausable that it may be a sexist group in general?
> 
> Also, is it possible that a judge could make an error in what is right or wrong for the country?
> 
> Furthermore, the judges are there to interpret the constitution, I agree there. The constitution tells us not that "seperate but equal" is unconstitutional. So it should be abided by. Is it fair that some person I didn't even elect gets to decide what is fair for me based off of his own personal bias and experiences?



... create a debate thread. I won't be responding. Here, or there.


----------



## Suna No Shukaku (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm gonna stop now. That was fun.

Anyways, good luck to the girl. She's gonna need all the support and love from her family and friends that she can get in the upcoming events.


----------



## xpeed (Dec 1, 2007)

Cops in Brazil are corrupted.  They rob the poor and get rich.  It's the truth.


----------



## WILD CARD (Dec 1, 2007)

...ugh what can I say... those cops are retarded.


----------



## Catscratch (Dec 1, 2007)

zat is almost as bad as vhat happened to my sester in Germany...


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Dec 1, 2007)

Willaien said:


> ... create a debate thread. I won't be responding. Here, or there.



True enough.  Perhaps a separate thread in the debate section, not necessarily associated with this particular scenario.  Also, this is another country, Brazil, not bound by our constitution or laws.

One aspect that has never been mentioned in this conversation is that rape is a crime, whether it occurs in a jail cell or outside the walls of any facility.  By placing her in the cell, knowing that at least one violent offender would be included in that number of male prisoners, the police acted as accomplices to a crime.  That is what determines when prisoners should be separated from the general population.  It would be like putting a minority prisoner in a cell with militant white supremacists. Common sense indicates that the probability of that individual being a crime victim while in police custody would be high, so reason dictates that the law enforcement officers do not act in a manner that disregards that risk.  Sometimes there are reasons to exercise discretion based on gender, race, age, etc.  and that leeway is built into the law.  Even our congressional representatives know that not everything is a "true/false" decision. 

Give them a bit of credit.  Even jailers are expected to think about placement decisions.


----------

